# ليــــــــــــــــــــــه



## twety (23 يوليو 2007)

ليه الفار بيروح عند النجار
علشان يقابل الفارة

طب ليه الخباز مش بيلبس ساعه فى ايدة
علشان الدقيق ميعاكسش الدقيقه

ولييييييه القطر وهو مسافر بيهدى عند الصيدليه
علشان يعاكس القطرة

طب ليه مكان عيون موسى سمى بهذا الاسم
علشان لما ربنا كلم موسى
قاله ياموسى
موسى رد عليه وقاله 
ياعيون موسى

وكفااااااااااايه عليكوا كده
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*

طب ليه مكان عيون موسى سمى بهذا الاسم
علشان لما ربنا كلم موسى
قاله ياموسى
موسى رد عليه وقاله 
ياعيون موسى


هههههههههههه
عسل يا تويتي


----------



## فادية (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*

يا عيون فاديه انتي 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
سكر يا خواتي 
اعمل فيها ايه تويتي دي يا  ربي 
انتف ريشها واكلها يعني 
حد هيلومني لو عملت كدا يا ناس :yahoo:


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*



sparrow قال:


> طب ليه مكان عيون موسى سمى بهذا الاسم
> علشان لما ربنا كلم موسى
> قاله ياموسى
> موسى رد عليه وقاله
> ...


 
حالا كده ياشقيه 
شوفتى الموضوع 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياعيون تويتى :smil12:


----------



## totty (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*

هههههههههههههههههه

عســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل اووووى

هههههههههههههههههه

بجد تحفه

ميرسى يا تويتى

واعملى اللى انتى عاوزاه يا فاديه محدش هيلومك ولا حاجه​


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*



فادية قال:


> يا عيون فاديه انتي
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> سكر يا خواتي
> اعمل فيها ايه تويتي دي يا ربي
> ...


 
عاوزة تنتفى ريشى يا فاديه :dntknw:
كده كده قدام الناس :new2:

ماااااااااشى يافيدو ياحبيبى
برضه حبيبتى :smil12:
ميرسى ياعيوووووووون تويتى :smil12:


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*



totty قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> عســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل اووووى​
> هههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


 
كده كده يا توتى:a82:
حتى انتى كمان مع فيدووووو
بس خلاص انا وفاديه اتصالحنا :beee:

وميرسى يا توتى لمروك ياقمر :t33:


----------



## بنت الراعى (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*

ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوييييييييين اوووووووووى


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*



بنت الراعى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوييييييييين اوووووووووى


 
ياريت يكونوا عجبوكى
ميرسى ياقمر :smil12:


----------



## nana25 (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*

يا خرابى على الحلاوة

ايه الجمال ده يا بنت يا تويتى​


----------



## lovebjw (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*

بيب  بيب تويتى 
ليه كل الناس بتدخل ترد على مواضيع تويتى 
عشان هى بنت زى السكر تسلم ايدكى يا باشا


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*

:smil12:





nana25 قال:


> يا خرابى على الحلاوة​
> 
> 
> ايه الجمال ده يا بنت يا تويتى​


 
ههههههههههههههههه
ده بعض ماعندكوا ياباشا

ميرسى ياقمر لموروك


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*

ههههههههههههههههه

موضوع حلو ودمه خفيف زيك يا توتة

شكراااااااا


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*



lovebjw قال:


> بيب بيب تويتى
> ليه كل الناس بتدخل ترد على مواضيع تويتى
> عشان هى بنت زى السكر تسلم ايدكى يا باشا


 

ههههههههههههه
ميرسى يافندم 
انت السكر ياسكر
نورتى يابسوووووومه :smil12:


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*



Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع حلو ودمه خفيف زيك يا توتة
> 
> شكراااااااا


 
ميرسى ياباشا 
بس ياريت يكون هجبك 

ميرسى لمرورك يا كوبتك


----------



## dr.sheko (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*

حلويييييين بجد بس ممكن 
تكملى مع نكت رخاممممممممممممه
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*



m.e.e قال:


> حلويييييين بجد بس ممكن
> تكملى مع نكت رخاممممممممممممه
> هههههههههههههههههههه


 

بس كده انت تؤمر
شويه تانى يافندم
وتلاقى موضوع انتى رخامه
مكت كلها مرخمه 
بس ايه حاسب على نفسسسسك
هههههههههههههههه

وميرسى لمرورك يافندم


----------



## kamer14 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*

ههههههههههههههههههه تحفه ياتويتى بجد


----------



## romyo (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يا واد الشقاوه دى
بقا عيون موسى علشان قال لربنا يا عيون موسى
ههههههههههههه
وطب وحياتك تقوليلنا " راس محمد " سموها كده ليه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
بس عسسسسسسسسسسسسل يا تويوتا​


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الحلاوة دى يابت انتى
انتى بتطلعى كدة بمفاجات
انا بتخض على فكرة اوى
بس حلوة اوى ياتويتي ياقمر انتى


----------



## naderr (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*

عسل  يا عسل
طيب  مين النبى  اللى  كلم  الحيوانات-----------النبى  طرزان
:yahoo:


----------



## twety (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*



kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه تحفه ياتويتى بجد


 
يارب يكون هجبك ياقمر
واى خدمه ياعيون تويتى :smil12:

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*



romyo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه يا واد الشقاوه دى
> بقا عيون موسى علشان قال لربنا يا عيون موسى
> ...


 

ياباشا ده بعض ماعندكوا 
وبلاش  ياروميو تخلينى اخبط ياعم
هبقى اقولك كده فى السكرته
سموها ليه كده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يعسلك يا عسل انت:t33:


----------



## twety (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*



crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الحلاوة دى يابت انتى
> انتى بتطلعى كدة بمفاجات
> انا بتخض على فكرة اوى
> بس حلوة اوى ياتويتي ياقمر انتى


 
انتى احلى يامجنونه
الله يكرمك ياقمر مفجاءتك انتى احلى 
الف سلامه ليكى ياقمر من الخضه 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياعيون تويتى :smil12:


----------



## twety (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*



naderr قال:


> عسل يا عسل
> طيب مين النبى اللى كلم الحيوانات-----------النبى طرزان
> :yahoo:


 
اهو انت العسل :t33:

مابلاش فضايح بقى ياعم نادر
خلينا فى موسى بس ياعم 
ههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك ياباشا


----------



## christ my lord (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*



twety قال:


> ليه الفار بيروح عند النجار
> علشان يقابل الفارة
> 
> طب ليه الخباز مش بيلبس ساعه فى ايدة
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد تحفة يا توتى .. عسل والله عسل .. احلى حاجة .. الخباز مش بيلبس ساعة فى ايدة علشان الدقيق ميعاكسش الدقيقة


----------



## goodboygoodboy (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*

دة اية العسل دة يا اخت twety
بصراحة الدنيا اتملت نمل خالص
هههههههههههههههههههههه

المهم انتى نسيتى اهم حاجة ...
لية النمر بيجرى ورا العربيات
.... طبعا عشان يعاكس النمرة ...
هههههههههههههههههههههه

تشكرات حارة من شمال البلاد على الموضوع و ربنا يبركك

​


----------



## twety (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*



يوساب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد تحفة يا توتى .. عسل والله عسل .. احلى حاجة .. الخباز مش بيلبس ساعة فى ايدة علشان الدقيق ميعاكسش الدقيقة


 
العفو ياباشا
ده اقل وااااجب 
وبعض ماعندكم ياباشا

ياريت يكون الموضوع عجبك

ميرسى لمرورك :new4:


----------



## twety (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ليــــــــــــــــــــــه*



goodboygoodboy قال:


> دة اية العسل دة يا اخت twety
> 
> بصراحة الدنيا اتملت نمل خالص
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


 
منوووور الموضوع ياجود بووووى

بس حلوة النمر والنمرة دى
ههههههههههههه

وميرسى يافندم لمرورك 
ونورت شمال البلاد بوجودك :smil12:


----------



## maramero (22 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه
حلوين اوي
مرسي يا قمر ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
وين كان ها الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

جميله 

ميرررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم12 (22 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه**
تحفة يا تويتى
بس بجد روعة 
تسلم اييييييييييييييييدك يا قمر
ميرررررررررررررررسى ليكى يا سكرة
و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (22 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه*
*جميلة*
*ميرسى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههه*


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> *ههههههههههههه​*
> *حلوين اوي*
> 
> *مرسي يا قمر ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
*العفو يا جمييييل*
*ميرسى لمرورك يا قمرايتى*


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههه
> وين كان ها الموضوع


 
*كان فى الارشيف يافندم*
*وطلع للنور من جديد*
*ههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههه

عسل موضوعك ياتويتى 

تسلم الأيادى يافندم ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
رايقة من يومك يا اوختى
عسسسسسسل زيك يا حبى​


----------



## zezza (24 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه
لذاذ خالص يا قمرتى 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى ​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (24 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جمال جدا يا قمر زى السكر زيك


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههههههه​
> 
> جميله ​
> ميرررررسى ليكى ​
> ...


 
*اكيد يا فندم زى باقى مواضيعى :smil15:*
*ههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا كوكو لمرورك*
*نورت الموضوع :flowers:*


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *تحفة يا تويتى*
> *بس بجد روعة *
> ...


 
*ربنا يخليكى يا مشجعانى :love45:*

*ميرسى ياقمر *
*بجد نورتى الموضوع يا حبيبتى*
*متحرمش منك ولا من ردك الجميل :flowers:*


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *جميلة*
> 
> *ميرسى*​


 *ميرسى الك لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتى :flowers:*


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههه*


 
*يا حروة اللى بيتنطط ده :blush2:*
*هههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا جميل لتعبك*
*نورتى الموضوع :love45:*


----------



## mena faleh (20 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههه جميله اوي​


----------



## twety (21 نوفمبر 2009)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههههه​
> 
> عسل موضوعك ياتويتى ​
> 
> تسلم الأيادى يافندم ​


 
*وعسل ردك ياقمر*
*ميرسى يا جميل :flowers:*


----------



## النهيسى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

[centحلوين جدا وروووعه

شكرا

أنتى عارفه حضرتك



ليه بيعملوا الكبارى فوق الانهار

علشان السمك يتدارى تحتها من الشتاءer][/center]


----------



## twety (21 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> حلوين جدا وروووعه
> 
> شكرا
> 
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههههه*
*لا جديدة دى عليا يا النهيسى:t16:*
*ميرسى للاضافه يا فندم ولمرورك الاجمل :flowers:*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جميل جدا جدا شكرااا ليكي وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2009)

> طب ليه مكان عيون موسى سمى بهذا الاسم
> علشان لما ربنا كلم موسى
> قاله ياموسى
> موسى رد عليه وقاله
> ياعيون موسى



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة دى اوى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## أميره بنت الملك (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*حلوة منك *
​


----------

